# Ladder lock to Swift MHs



## DC4JC (Sep 19, 2007)

For the benefit of those that have a Swift motorhome with the folding rear ladder and associated lock please take note. Mine is a 2007 Kon Tiki.

Whilst away this weekend, having just arrived on site, I'd just sat down with the obligatory beer after setting up and noticed the ladder lock was undone?

On investigation it appears that the locking catch to the back of the lock has unscrewed with vibration and dropped off, leaving the lock U/S.

I've spoken to my dealer this morning, who said they have had this before when a customers ladder opened whilst driving along and ended up bouncing along the road!

Therefore I would urge you to check the ladder lock to see if yours is working loose and you can then obviously tighten it before it becomes an issue.

For my part, the dealer is going to have to order the complete lock assembly to resolve. So in the meantime I've got it tied up.

Dave C

MOD EDIT-I have moved this to the Swift Forum, you may attract some feedback from Swift themselves if it is in there.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ladder*

Hi

I keep a cable tie around the ladder for this very purpose.

Russell


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

Hi Dave,
Isnt that strange? its exactly what has happened to mine on our 2003 Kontiki on our way home from the Peterborough show yesterday. It was fortunate that the ladder didn't fold out and trail behind (stiff to move because it was never used). So I will have to make a new locking plate or find a dealer who is interested enough to order one for me.
Whatever way I will follow Russells example and put some other security onto it.
Colin


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up on this one. 

I must admit when I lock ours I always think that it that fails it could cause a big problem, especially if you reverse  



Great idea Russell, get a packet of cable ties and put one on each time, cheap and could save a lot of hassle.


Richard...


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi,

This is not an issue we are aware off, or have come across before.

However, we will ask our supplier what testing has been done and whether they are aware of this issue, and come back to you.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## freewheeler (Nov 6, 2005)

When we picked up our Kon-tiki (2004) it had the ladder lock missing, so it does not seem an isolated case?

I have requested the dealer to order a replacement - hopefully they have and it will arrive soon. In the meantime, a carefully placed strap is holding things together.


----------



## Bomberbiking (Jun 13, 2018)

My lock has gone missing where could I get a replacement and what make is it. 2009 Swift Kontiki low line


----------



## Robell (Mar 13, 2013)

Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I keep a cable tie around the ladder for this very purpose.
> 
> Russell


Not got a Swift MH, but assuming sod's law will come into play, I have always done similarly, but with a large Velcro strip.


----------

